# Concealed carry clothing?



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys just wanted to get some ideas.

I've always carried my handgun open when appropriate, but I recently a acquired a concealed handgun permit.
My question to you guys is what would you suggest for warmer weather carrying? Carrying in cooler temps doesn't seem to be a problem where I have heavier clothing to hide my weapon, but I'm struggling a little in keeping the weapon from showing in warmer temps. I'm not necessarily a big stylish type of person, I just prefer to look like any other working man as I'm about.
My set up is a Kimber compact in .45 with the Blackhawk serpa holster. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I just buy my Tee shirts a size or two bigger and carry IWB with shorts.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I do the same polo shirts too


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great guys, thanks.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

here in minnesota our permits allow us to "carry" can be either open or concealed

i carry nothing but .45 acp handguns

usually my sig c3 1911

when i want to carry concealed i use a N8 squared IWB holster with a shirt covering the grip of the gun that protrudes over the waistband

i dot worry if any one can see the outline of my weapon,as i am legal with my permit

never had anyone say anything about me carrying any where i go even when i carry openly

some folks will always tel you to go to smaller caliber and smaller gun for carry

i say carry what your comfortable with and can handle and shoot well


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

NAA 22 mag in a pearl snap pocket with a 38 in your Tony's or Ariats which ever you prefer. I used to run a chest rig and a 1911 comfortable under a tee shirt


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

For me here in Texas (still concealed for now) a nice IWB holster makes my S&W M&P9c disappear under a t-shirt with no problem!
I carry an extra full size mag in a black nylon belt pouch so it looks just like a multi tool. ????

~ "JJ"


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I also use the N8 squared IWB to conceal carry. To help hide or conceal the pistol, I also wear a leatherman all the time so it sticks out farther than the pistol grip. No one knows the differance with a size larger shirt.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

You guys are awesome!
Like Short stated Colorado us an open carry state, but if can I'll try to carry concealed. Thanks for all the input, it really helps me with the options I have


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

A larger sized Tshirt or a button up shirt with some kind of print on it seems to do the trick for me. For work and off work situations it's usually a Crossbreed type holster carrying either a Glock 26, 19 or a 30S. Don't forget, a good belt helps a bunch also.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Walmart! Concealed Carry T-shirt has a built in holster specifically for that "go to" gun!

Looking good!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Come January 1st that's all changing JJ


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> Come January 1st that's all changing JJ


Yes sir!????

~ "JJ"


----------



## pilot (Jan 17, 2015)

I like dark shirts, either black of dark grey. Dark blue works, too. They don't show shadows as bad where your firearm creates different surfaces on your shirt.


----------



## mooosie (Aug 5, 2014)

I live in Florida 8 months a year and in ohio in the summer . I pretty much live in Columbia shorts and a polo shirt tucked in my shorts, helps keep them on , no butt. I use a pocket holster in a front pocket and carry a keltec P3AT. No it is not the perfect carry gun but I can and do carry it ever where and that is better than my glock 21 at home. I think if I wanted I could carry a 642 airwailte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I just walk around in my birthday suit. Nobody is gonna mess with a fat naked guy with a 1911 duct taped to his side...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're safe from me !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Indiana Jones said:


> I just walk around in my birthday suit. Nobody is gonna mess with a fat naked guy with a 1911 duct taped to his side...


So what scares them more
Your gun or your weapon?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> So what scares them more
> Your gun or your weapon?


good one SGB......lol


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> So what scares them more
> Your gun or your weapon?


Depends on ambient temperature!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

TMI - TMI


----------



## zacii (Oct 28, 2014)

A good holster & specifically made gun belt are imperative for effective concealed carry.

I use a High Noon Public Secret for my 1911. A CrossBreed Super Tuck for my G23. I also have a Galco pancake holster for the G23.

A gun belt is important too. I have an Uncle Mike's nylon belt that is inexpensive and has lasted several years. I usually use it when I wear untucked shirts. If I'm dressing up a little and my belt is to be seen, I use a Rock Steady belt from High Noon.

I have a Serpa holster, but rarely use it. It sticks out too far for nearly any cover garment besides a winter parka.

I find lightweight button up t-shirts the most effective for summer carry. The ones that are straight cut at the bottom, made to be worn untucked, seem to be the most effective.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

zacii said:


> A good holster & specifically made gun belt are imperative for effective concealed carry.
> 
> I use a High Noon Public Secret for my 1911. A CrossBreed Super Tuck for my G23. I also have a Galco pancake holster for the G23.
> 
> ...


About the Serpa...how ironic is it that it says "Concealed Carry Holster" on their packaging. It is FAR to bulky like you said. They are duty holsters, and I imagine far less would be returned if they just changed the damn description on the box! I have 4 or 5 and love them on a 2" duty belt for competition or other use. But CCW? Its like concealing a brick haha


----------



## zacii (Oct 28, 2014)

Indiana Jones said:


> About the Serpa...how ironic is it that it says "Concealed Carry Holster" on their packaging. It is FAR to bulky like you said. They are duty holsters, and I imagine far less would be returned if they just changed the damn description on the box! I have 4 or 5 and love them on a 2" duty belt for competition or other use. But CCW? Its like concealing a brick haha


I agree.

I bought the Serpa specifically for pistol courses. After some thought, it made more sense to me to train with the pistol in the same way that I carried every day.

The Serpa went into the infamous holster box and hasn't been used in years.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

zacii said:


> I agree.
> 
> I bought the Serpa specifically for pistol courses. After some thought, it made more sense to me to train with the pistol in the same way that I carried every day.
> 
> The Serpa went into the infamous holster box and hasn't been used in years.


Ok I feel better now that someone else has a holster box. Phew!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I would bet we all have a holster box. I know I do. Hopefully I have put the last of them in the box after I bought the N8 Squared IWB holster and the gun belt from The Beltman.


----------



## pilot (Jan 17, 2015)

A holster box exchange would be a great idea.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a Desantis OWB leather snap holster that will fit an HK P30. Free to any member of Predator Talk who is in need of one. Just PM me.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great idea, I'll get some posted also........................


----------

